# Jigoro Kano's Philosophy on Judo Randori



## Jaz (May 16, 2021)

Check out my video on Jigoro Kano's philosophy of randori. Considering that Judo is viewed as just a sport by a lot of people, it's really important to keep his philosophical thoughts on Judo going. What do you all think?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 17, 2021)

If your goal is to integrate your striking art and throwing art, the Judo only training is not enough. You will need a Sanda or MMA environment to achieve that.

You may only be able to train part of your throwing art this way. But that part of your throwing art can be used in a fist flying situation, and not juts used in a Judo sport.

The question is when will you start to do that "integration"?


----------



## Jaz (May 18, 2021)

You've got me confused? The video was about philosophical thought. As for me, I already have been training in BJJ and MMA. However, that's got nothing to do with this discussion. I don't think you watched the video. It doesn't say anything about Judo being complete.


----------



## frank raud (May 19, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If your goal is to integrate your striking art and throwing art, the Judo only training is not enough. You will need a Sanda or MMA environment to achieve that.
> 
> You may only be able to train part of your throwing art this way. But that part of your throwing art can be used in a fist flying situation, and not juts used in a Judo sport.
> 
> ...


How is this relevant to the discussion in this thread?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 19, 2021)

Jaz said:


> You've got me confused? The video was about philosophical thought. As for me, I already have been training in BJJ and MMA. However, that's got nothing to do with this discussion. I don't think you watched the video. It doesn't say anything about Judo being complete.


I didn't get into the philosophical part.

In your clip, the training between 0.08-0.15 is very interested. But it doesn't appeared through the rest of the clip.

Your clip give me an impression that Judo starts to integrate with the striking art. But for the rest of the clip, I just don't see that happen.

In another WC thread, people talk about sticky hand, but they don't want to talk about the grappling art. Here we have a grappling art clip. It starts with some striking (0.08 - 0.15), but that clip also doesn't talk about the striking art.

I just feel that there is a natural boundary between the striking art and the grappling art. Striking art guys don't want to cross that boundary. Grappling art guys also don't want to cross that boundary.

If a boxing coach doesn't teach the grappling art integration. Also if a Judo (or wrestling) coach doesn't teach the striking art integration, where can people learn the striking/grappling integration from?


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 19, 2021)

Jaz said:


> Check out my video on Jigoro Kano's philosophy of randori. Considering that Judo is viewed as just a sport by a lot of people, it's really important to keep his philosophical thoughts on Judo going. What do you all think?



great video. I think a lot of martial arts want to use maximum efficiency, as well as mutual welfare of benefit and over the years I have been much more impressed by those that threw me on the ground, or locked me, or took my center with little effort.

You also might want to look at videos of Mifune Kyūzō, student of Jigoro Kano


----------



## Jaz (May 19, 2021)

Xue Sheng said:


> great video. I think a lot of martial arts want to use maximum efficiency, as well as mutual welfare of benefit and over the years I have been much more impressed by those that threw me on the ground, or locked me, or took my center with little effort.
> 
> You also might want to look at videos of Mifune Kyūzō, student of Jigoro Kano


Thanks for that! Yeah, I've been looking at Mifune Kyūzō!!! He was amazing at stopping his opponents from throwing him. I'll definitely do some research on him! Nice one!!!


----------



## Jaz (May 19, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I didn't get into the philosophical part.
> 
> In your clip, the training between 0.08-0.15 is very interested. But it doesn't appeared through the rest of the clip.
> 
> ...


Oh I get what you mean now. The first few seconds are just an introductory piece for the channel. It's me training with my kids. I'm doing some Wing Chun Chi Sao with my daughter and some MMA training sparring with my son. It's just an opening section to represent the 'Martial Arts Addict'. It doesn't have anything to do with what the video is about. I just love Martial Arts and enjoy doing research on all of them - including ones that I don't practice. I currently practice Wing Chun (since 1992), BJJ (since 2013) and MMA (since 2018). I've also competed in Kickboxing and trained in Judo for 3 years. I love mixing the whole thing up. I even made a challenge to another YouTuber who wanted proof that Wing Chun, Aikido etc can actually work. He wanted video evidence but I offered a challenge match. In the end he said that his challenge wasn't for people like me. It was for people who don't train but don't spar. I completely understand where he's coming from, as a lot of people don't spar, yet believe that their martial art prepares them for real life combat. Even if you spar regularly, you might never be ready but at least you get to find out what you're capable of or not. However, I also understand that not everyone learns martial arts for combat effectiveness. So, in my opinion, it's all good. Of you wanna see the challenge video, check out my channel.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 19, 2021)

Jaz said:


> I currently practice Wing Chun (since 1992), BJJ (since 2013) and MMA (since 2018). I've also competed in Kickboxing and trained in Judo for 3 years. I love mixing the whole thing up.


How and where did you learn the striking art and grappling art integration? How do you train to obtain a clinch during a fist flying environment?


----------



## Jaz (May 20, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> How and where did you learn the striking art and grappling art integration? How do you train to obtain a clinch during a fist flying environment?


I learned that in BJJ first. I then applied it to Wing Chun. But, it was MMA training that really have me the opportunity to integrate striking and grappling. However, when I've sparred, we've always worn MMA gloves or boxing gloves. I haven't trained bare fist. That's because, when gloves are worn, you can afford to make mistakes and get licked. It's all good training though.


----------



## Hanzou (May 27, 2021)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> If your goal is to integrate your striking art and throwing art, the Judo only training is not enough. You will need a Sanda or MMA environment to achieve that.
> 
> You may only be able to train part of your throwing art this way. But that part of your throwing art can be used in a fist flying situation, and not juts used in a Judo sport.
> 
> ...



Or you can just study Gjj.


----------

